# Calling all AutoFlower growers.



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

I am doing some research for a buddy who wants to do an LED AutoFlower grow. So my question to you guys is. What is a real good auto strain. Big yielding,low odor.Bag appeal. Potency is a plus but heard it hard to get in auto's.

So what auto strain you recommend ?
Thanks Stank


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2015)

Why?


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 6, 2015)

Have only grown auto`s one time. From memory, grew AK-49 and Mini-Gun autos. Do not remember any problems, decent yield and was on a par, potency wise, with other photo period plants I have grown. My complaint was that with the same effort and a little more time, a photo period plant will yield a lot more. Later. Peace.


----------



## zem (Jan 6, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why?



with all the decades of experience and you still hadn't figured that one out, if  you do get it figured out, please let me know, because I have no clue either, WHY? LOL


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 6, 2015)

. I have tryed to talk them out of LED and Auto but it's not gonna happen so instead of fighting it I'm joining in with him.

I keep telling him to start with fem seeds . Only extra is a Timer and light proof room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2015)

The LED will be just fine as long as he buys a good one.  If he buys something cheap, he is going to be disappointed.  Friends do not let friends buy inferior lighting.  Try to make sure that his yield is directly tied to his lighting and cheaping out on lighting is one the worst mistakes a grower can make and there is nothing that can make up for inadequate light.  You do not really need a light proof room.

One of the big problems with new growers growing autos is that they really need to be grown pretty stress free to get much of anything out of them.  With a photo-period plant, the new grower has the time to correct mistakes and nurse plants back to health--not a luxury you have with autos.  Same kind of goes for fem seeds.  The more stress they are subjected to, the more chance you have to them hermying.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 7, 2015)

If he goes photo period he doesn't need a light proof room?


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 8, 2015)

Honestly I haven't ever light proofed my grow room ... only reason is logic when ur outside at night time is it completely pitch black dark? No sir the moon makes some so.. not like crazy lighting in the dark but little bit ain't hurt it's never hermied my girls plus just some sence is all u need tbh


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry SNWbunie, but for a good grow you DO need the total darkness.  Moon light is reflected light that is a long long ways away.  And growing indoors and growing outdoors are far different things.  When growing photoperiod plants, it is absolutely essential that you give your plants 12 hours of uninterrupted dark to get a good dank crop.  So, yes, with photoperiod plants, the space needs to be dark, with autos, it doesn't, but keeping a dark period is not that difficult with a tent.  However another thing to keep in mind is that with photoperiod plants, you are only running flowering lights 12 hours a day and with autos, 20 hours a day.  This makes the space harder to cool.  LEDs will run a lot cooler, but does he have the money to get the LEDs he needs for a proper grow.  I was looking at about $600 to light a 7-9 sq ft space...and that wasn't even the "good" lights, they were just "adequate" and a decent substitution for us poor folks.  Even if you do not need the total darkness, he is going to need a space sized for the light he gets that he can control the environment--temps, humidity, ventilation...  I would recommend a tent, regardless.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2015)

THG, because of that thing you said once, that even the dim line of light that you barely see at the bottom of the room, when in the room i cannot see my finger, even that, would cause the buds to be fluffier than if it was totally sealed, I am going through the fuss of making it totally dark, although I don't believe it is THAT important, I bit the bait, and am going to try it, but I never imagined what a fuss it is to lightproof everything, it's just crazy, I mean how do you get TOTAL darkness from intake and exhaust holes, and separations between veg and flowering, door frames, even my dehumidifier coils are leaking some light, but if I stay in the room for like 10 mins, I still would not see the plants or anything, much dimmer than the moon. I will harvest tonight, and will bring a worker tomorrow to help me out do a general improvement project for my growroom, so I really really really, hope that you are right about this one...cheers


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

ZEM the reason you are doing that is to make your buds more dense?


----------



## zem (Jan 11, 2015)

Stank yes, although my grows had been satisfactory, THG convinced me to be anal about light leaks, that if standing inside the room, i must not even see the door edges or anything, and that is what i am working on


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tents are the **** your right goddess I was merely telling what I do. My girls have yet to hermi or show signs of nanner or whatever else I will do a full back out grow for comparing but to be honest been doing a lots  of reading and for my specific grow for my needs it's not needed but for whoever else is growing LISTEN TO GODDESS IT'S THE NAME FOR A REASON ^_^


----------



## gunsmoke (Jan 21, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I am doing some research for a buddy who wants to do an LED AutoFlower grow. So my question to you guys is. What is a real good auto strain. Big yielding,low odor.Bag appeal. Potency is a plus but heard it hard to get in auto's.
> 
> So what auto strain you recommend ?
> Thanks Stank


I haven't grown any but have several packs. Been trying to figure out what the purpose.is. I can only come up with 3 reasons. You don't need a light proof area. It could be good if you want a faster batch of pot- make sure you understand what the breeder says some say 60 days seed to harvest others don't include the Veg.Time in the description (24 days approx. ) )andd are no faster than photo's - maybe longer.  
    You would want the 10% ruderalus not 20 or 30.
  The only good reason I see is that the plants are smaller- auto ww will.be smaller
 ( height ) than the photo.ww so you can try a strain you wouldn't normally have space
( height) for.
  Some of the heavyweight strains sound good and lowryder2 is supposed to be good smoke it has Brazilian or something like that in it. 
  I keep saying I wont bother with these but I should try growing some just once someday.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2015)

I believe that most growers that start with autos do it for the (supposed) speed that the plant finishes in.  The not having to have a dark period is also a bonus if someone has a grow space set up that is hard to get dark for 12 hours a day.

I think the thing that tells you most about autos is that most experienced dedicated growers do not grow them.  Or many who start with autos go to photoperiod and never look back.  I had a friend that I could not talk out of starting with autos...initially.  I think it took him 2 crops to see that the autos simply would not give him what he wanted...great potency and more of it.  Autos do seem to be getting better, but I still see it as a "dumbing down" of the genetics simply to make it faster and easier to grow.  Any diluting of the genetics, to me is a big giant step backwards in cannabis evolution.


----------

